# Kindle Keyboard (case that hides/covers the frame/bezel)?



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I’ve ordered a Marware Sportgrip silicon case/cover for my Kindle 3 (keyboard).
I’m looking for any ideas concerning a case/cover that hides/covers the bulk of the bezel, leaving just the screen and buttons exposed.
Why? My Kindle has a crack in it. I fixed the crack with glue, but it left the bezel looking ugly, so I want to hide it.
If you know of any affordable options, let me know.
I think my Marware Sportgrip silicon case will hide the glue/crack, but it’s yet to arrive.


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you considered a skin? That would hide the crack and give you a new look. I can recommend DecalGirl (can find on Amazon, at DecalGirl.com or on eBay) or Ridic Graphics (on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazon-Kindle-3-Decal-Skin-Works-Cover-Case-/180664287819?pt=Other_Tablet_eReader_Accessories&hash=item2a106e424b).

Good luck.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

pamsparkle said:


> Have you considered a skin? That would hide the crack and give you a new look. I can recommend DecalGirl (can find on Amazon, at DecalGirl.com or on eBay) or Ridic Graphics (on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazon-Kindle-3-Decal-Skin-Works-Cover-Case-/180664287819?pt=Other_Tablet_eReader_Accessories&hash=item2a106e424b).
> 
> Good luck.


I do have a Marware skin coming.


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

The skins I mentioned are vinyl appliques that you apply to the device.  They add virtually no weight or size, so the device will still fit in a case.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

pamsparkle said:


> The skins I mentioned are vinyl appliques that you apply to the device. They add virtually no weight or size, so the device will still fit in a case.


Yes, I've seen those. Are they easy to install? Bubbles? Peel off easy, or do they stay on well?
Any that aren't so girly?


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

Very easy to apply.  There are a lot of options for designs, some girly, many not--sports teams, just colors, wood grains, military, etc.  The two brands I mentioned applied easily, removed easily when I took one or two off, but I have some that have been on for years with no curling.  I tried a few others, but had curling issues with a couple.

Good luck!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

My black folio type of case arrived. It does the job. It covers the flaw and keeps me happy.


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

Great to hear!

Enjoy!


----------

